# New kitten is afraid of me



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

It's been 3 weeks or more since we brought home our new kitten (she's probably 3 months old and very small) the fisrt 10 days she was hiding under my roommate's bed. The introduction with my other kitten (6 months) went well, besides when they play together,the little one cries even before he bites her, (i'm always near by to separate them) The problem is that the new kitten is so afraid of me and my roommate, she would spend the entire day in the closet unless i take her out for some play time which she enjoys, but as soon as I move she hides... If i get close to her she would curl as if I'll beat her up. I'm so worried. I've been doing some play therapy, I never touch the kitten, because i want her to see that every time I pass by it's not because I want to hurt her. She doesn't get close to me. My roommate is almost giving up on her :? how can i make her more confident?


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Poor sweetie - that's sad that she's so scared. Has she always been this way - since you brought her home? Did the place you got her from tell you she was this way?

Some cats are just nervous little scared cats - no matter how they've been raised or treated, and some become that way due to things they've experienced. For example, my new-ish cat, Boba, was fairly social - would hesitantly visit with guests. Then we had a BBQ with a bunch of people, and it just completely freaked him out. Now he never comes out when guests come over - in fact, he hides in the closet upstairs :? 

I'm not entirely sure how to help with a cat's confidence, but it would seem that she needs to become comfortable with one of you, at least. I'd suggest spending some quiet, one-on-one time with her (shut the door - no other cats). Sit nearby, so she can see you...maybe read out loud from a book to help her get used to your voice. She'll probably continue to be a nervous cat, but she should warm up to you with time and patience.


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

She was worse when we brought her home. Now she sometimes goes around the house. I adopted her from a petco adoption day. They told me that she hisses a lot, and infact she used to hiss a lot, but now she doesn't anymore. I don't know if she'll change with time. I remember when we rescued my older kitten he was 5 weeks old, and he would not let me touch him, but he wouldn't hide like the new kitten, and would always follow me.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It sounds to me as if the kitten has not been properly socialized, and is, perhaps a naturally nervous kitten. Ospunkyo has some good suggestions for you. I would take a treat into the quiet room also, and move it a tiny bit closer every time you go in. As she gets more confident, use an interactive toy. My guess is that she will learn to think of you as her mother, but will hide when strangers come. Good luck.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Flower essences are really wonderful for this type of fear. We have a formula called "Scaredy Cat" that would really help her. www.spiritessence.com.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

Ohh thanks DrJean, my roommate just ordered it.  Welcome back!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm going to have to ait to try it, but it'll probably help our cat too! Jason has had her since she was an abandoned kitten outside his apartment. She was up in a tree, and his ex held out her hand and Ketesh walked out onto it. Jason has had her since that day. She has never been abused in any way. (I even have a pic in my gallery of them napping) But she hides from ALL company, even if she knows them really well. When we went on vacation for a week, we had her favorite person (our friend Jim) come by every day to spend some time with her. She normally loves Jim (after he's been over for an hour she'll come out and see him) but, he never saw her the whole time we were gone. He would stay for a few hours, hoping she would come out, but she never did. She even hides behind the couch at first when we come home every day.

I will say this though. This cat needs some physical interaction. If she will let you touch her, do so. Pet her and talk in soft tones for as long as she'll let you. Tell your roomate to do the same. She is at a crucial age and if you don't get pshysical contact now, you may never be able to. Sit on the floor, read a book outloud (always soft tones, loud noises will upset her) and just wait. Do this as long as you can stand it. She will come to check you out, the other kitten may crawl up on you and cuddle, let it. If she sees the other cat is comfortable with you, she may start to trust you a bit. But keep this in mind...some cats are just very skittish. She may always have some of these tendencies. She will come to you when she's ready.


----------

